# Gearswap and 20% off everything!



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

The CKS end-of-summer sale is coming soon. We'll be having a huge boatswap and storewide sale. 20% off everything in the store - including items already on sale. Check it out here for more details.


----------



## minnescene (Jul 30, 2009)

When does the sale end?


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

yo, I think the sale is over this week. we're having a big thing going on this weekend and the sale will probably go through the weekend. The boat swap is also this weekend.


----------

